# Arrays.asList(s).toString() ohne [] und ,



## Affenfaust (6. Nov 2010)

Hey Leute,
ich habe eine kurze Frage: Bei dem Befehl


```
Arrays.asList(s).toString()
```

wird der Inhalt des Arrays zwischen 2 eckigen Klammern ausgegeben (z.B.: [1, 2, 3]) und die Werte werden durch Kommas getrennt. Ich möchte bei der Ausgabe keine Klammern und Kommas beziehungsweise diese im nachhinein entfernen. Der Befehl wird in meinem Code so verwendet:


```
JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, Arrays.asList(format).toString());
```


Cheers, Affenfaust


----------



## Marcinek (6. Nov 2010)

Geht nicht.

Iteriere selber über die Liste oder erweitere eine Liste und überschreibe die toString() Methode.

Alternativ lassen sich die unbeliebten Zeichen Replacen .... Wäre dann aber eher ein hack, statt implementierung. Vor allem dann, wenn die Sonderzeichen bestandteil deiner Ausgabe sind.

Gruß,


----------



## eRaaaa (6. Nov 2010)

Dir wird dort(ohne das toString()) eine ganz normale Liste zurückgeliefert über diese du iterieren kannst und dir mit einem StringBuilder deine gewünschte Ausgabe selbst zusammenbauen könntest:

```
List<Integer> list = Arrays.asList(format);
		StringBuilder builder = new StringBuilder();
		for (Integer i : list) {
			builder.append(i).append(" ");
		}
		JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, builder.toString());
```

oder du entfernst in dem o.g. String die entsprechenden Zeichen mit replace/replaceAll


----------



## Affenfaust (7. Nov 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten, ich habe das Problem mit dem String Builder lösen können.
Cheers, Affenfaust


----------

